# "Resident Evil like" Story in Lake Jackson/Texas.



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2020)

https://www.krone.at/2240028

_*Alert in Texas
"Brain-eating" amoeba in tap water
*_
Because life-threatening microbes were discovered in the water supply of the Texan city of Lake Jackson, 
residents of eight communities were temporarily not allowed to use the tap water. 
A six-year-old boy had died of an extremely rare infection from the amoeba Naegleria fowleri._*
*_
The unicellular organism is usually harmless. 
But if it gets into the human body through the nose, the infection is usually fatal. 
US authorities have detected the pathogen in public drinking water supplies in Texas. 
Eight municipalities were initially affected. Residents were asked to use tap water only to flush the toilet. 
Since the authorities disinfected the public water system, the warning only applies to the town of Lake Jackson, 
which has a population of just under 27,000.

Naegleria fowleri is particularly widespread in waters and soils of the subtropics and tropics and only survives in warm fresh water. 
According to the US health authority CDC, those affected usually become infected if contaminated water gets into the nose while bathing or diving.
If the amoeba migrates to the brain, it can trigger life-threatening inflammation.

No human-to-human transmission
Because tissue is destroyed in the process,
Naegleria fowleri is also known as the "brain-eating" amoeba. 
The pathogen cannot be transmitted from person to person.



*'sarcastic Sidenote*
Perhaps some Politicians also drank this Water ...?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2020)

Already posted here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/brain-eating-amoeba-in-water-supply-in-texas-discovered.574637/


----------

